# What is this!!



## MR X (Apr 13, 2008)

Look like DARF VADERS light sabre ..


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

MR X said:


> Look like DARF VADERS light sabre ..


I thought so......


----------



## Folkers (Dec 4, 2008)

MR X said:


> Look like DARF VADERS light sabre ..


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## GrootWildJagter (Apr 24, 2008)

Would also want to know more about this product.

Price?

Don't know how wel it will work if your qaurry has been dead for an hour or so, cause of the body temp.

Can it be used succesfully as a w&s tool to find the animals?

Should be interesting, although I don't think i want to hunt with electronics attached to me


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

How would you know if it's following the right animal? Especially if you end up shooting something that is part of a herd.


----------

